

Jade Robot: Hands on STEM for Kids and Classrooms - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/jade-robot-hands-on-stem-for-kids-and-classrooms/

======
mykepredko
We're looking to help bring STEM to more kids through robotics and
programming! Please check out the campaign and help us out.

myke

